# shirataki?



## choseck (Mar 12, 2007)

Curious if anyone here has tried the tofu shirataki noodles.  I picked up a package today and am unsure of how I'm going to fix them - or what to even expect.  With the whole 8oz. package only being 40 calories I wanted to give them a try.

Let me know how they are, if you have any tips and the best way to eat them is!


----------



## franimal (Mar 12, 2007)

i used to eat them all the time when I was trying to lose weight. I'd recommend checking out www.hungry-girl.com for recipes. I like the hungry girl -fredo the best. I would definitely recommend draining them and parboiling them to get the funky smell out. Theyre not the most tasty things but they seriously have like no calories so if you think the taste is bearable, they may be a good substitute for pasta, but believe me, pasta is much better.


----------



## choseck (Mar 12, 2007)

i was thinking of doing something with chicken and some onions, peppers and garlic - maybe kind of saute them?  I guess I'm willing to give them a shot.  I'm sure pasta is much much better - its just so high in calories!  The fettuchini recipe looks good and really simple!  I don't want to go out and buy the sour cream - so maybe I'll try and figure out a substitute.


----------

